
Discover products people recommend online - cgle
https://botako.com
======
cgle
Hey folks,

We are a team of phDs and ex HFT engineers who love to apply NLP/ML into daily
life.

One thing I do a lot before buying anything expensive is reading a ton of
reviews, forums, blogs, reddit and checking social media for actual images
from buyers. This often takes a lot of time and we think NLP can help
categorize and summarize crowd's insights of the products better.

This idea is inspired by the dude who made laptophits.com (for some reason it
is now defunct so I couldn't actually use it couple weeks ago when looking for
a new laptop :-/).

We are open for criticism & ideas. Please let us know if our landing page
makes any sense and you'd like to try. Thanks!

